# 1976 Boston Whaler Newport 17' - $4295



## boatsofflorida (Dec 28, 2009)

Part of their "tender Series", the 17 Newport offers incredible storage, seating and fishability for a boat its size. Powered by a super smooth running Mariner 115. The perfect run about fishing machine, come see for yourself!!! Call for pics and info 561-309-5638


----------

